# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Van Zellem (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Van Zellem

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Gezondheidscentrum Sportdorp, Huisartspraktijk Van Zellem, Rotterdam

Adres: Sportsingel 11, Rotterdam


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Van Zellem*

----------

